# where to buy sr swap?



## kns14 (Oct 30, 2003)

Yes, im a newbeee...Hello all ! Im a new nissan owner Just got out of the Honda world. I just want to know where you all got your motor at and which place would you recommend.
I did a little search but only came up with one place -afterdark-something.com 
I have done alot of honda swap myself in the past, but just wondering if Nissan swaps are pretty much straight forward,plug-n-play, maybe a little wiring,etc .
Right now i have 96' 240sx SE and the KA gotta go, i would like to retain AC,P/S, if possible. Does the SR swap comes with turbo,I/C,piping?
Thanks for any reply


----------



## Taffy (Oct 30, 2003)

Kevin at www.lsauto.com does it. He rarely does a car that does not have AC or power steering. Those are nice things to have, so why not keep them?

Yes, the swap comes with everything.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

you can also try ProjectSilvia.com ...


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

Yes Robert is a good friend of mine and he backs up his word. He got me my motor. His site is http://ProjectNissan.com now. I would suggest a whole front clip so you have everything.


----------



## ion_four (Oct 31, 2003)

*Switching camps...*

I'm also a newb to Nissans...I have/had a Turbo Honda...but, it was rear-ended earlier this week and seems to be totalled. I'm looking for a change and think the 240sx may be the way to go. 

So, can anyone point out common pit-falls or quirks of the s13? I'm looking to either turbo the stock engine, or swap in a ca18det, or sr20det, since that's probably the better/more efficient way to go. 

Are there any parts that commonly go bad that I should look at when buying the car? Any major annoyances like some POS interior part always breaking?


----------



## kns14 (Oct 30, 2003)

projectsr said:


> * I would suggest a whole front clip so you have everything.  *


I was thinking of the whole front clip too , but will shipping be more? To dispose it once it is stripped , will the junkyard take it?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

projectsr said:


> *Yes Robert is a good friend of mine and he backs up his word. He got me my motor. His site is http://ProjectNissan.com now.*


I've met Robert twice before...very cool guy. He helped one of my buddies get a new SR20DET...quickly.


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

kns14 said:


> *I was thinking of the whole front clip too , but will shipping be more? To dispose it once it is stripped , will the junkyard take it? *


Shipping may be a little more but In the "long run" you will be better off with the clip. Parting out Sr's can get REAL expensive.

Hehee. Well I had a hookup at the junkyard so yeah youll need some sources for disposing the remains.


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Switching camps...*



ion_four said:


> * Any major annoyances like some POS interior part always breaking?  *


You are going to be driving a Nissan not a Honda.  

I would probably suggest some solid lifters for the sr20det. Even though sr's are running around over 400hp stock internals tuned very well. If you want your motor to last I definitely suggest building it after 300hp.


----------



## ion_four (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey now, you shouldn't try to start a flame war with my first post. Poor form 

I'm just wondering about little things, some cars tend to have that particular gasket that always goes bad, or the one delicate gear/synchro in the tranny...unlike my Honda which never had anything break...without my help 

I really want a 240sx, because they are super-sweet, but I just want to make sure it isn't an ill-tempered beast, like as a DSM, let's say. haha

::EDIT:: Lo, and behold! All has been revealed! http://www.240sx.org/


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2003)

How much does a sr20det engine weight??


----------

